# Kit 74 relay board



## ruafraid (Jan 3, 2006)

I recently bought a Kit 74 from Qkits since it has many possibilities. http://store.qkits.com/moreinfo.cfm?Product_ID=170
My plan is to interface it with a prop1 to run some of my haunt props. Parallax has a great thread that Jon Williams posted to interface the two together. I just wondered if anyone has used it before ? I was not able to get the program running that they have for windows on my computer with XP. The DOS worked just for testing it out.


----------



## joshua17ss2 (Jan 10, 2008)

*kit 74 relay board*

i use this setup in my haunt each year, it works wonderfully, always need more relays. www.webbspinner.com underprojects, custom relay board. that will help with questions.


----------

